# Indiana Herf--September



## The Dakotan

It's time to start thinking about a herf in September

I'm thinking that we do this on a Saturday, starting in mid-afternoon, to give those with evening commitments a chance to get a couple of smokes in. 

I can do every Saturday with the exception of the 27th. I'm assuming that Indianapolis is the best location. Broad Ripple Tavern? 

So, our potential dates: 
Sept 6
Sept 13
Sept 20

Come on my B/SOTL, let's get this one going! 

Critch, a lake herf? :ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu

The Dakotan said:


> It's time to start thinking about a herf in September
> 
> I'm thinking that we do this on a Saturday, starting in mid-afternoon, to give those with evening commitments a chance to get a couple of smokes in.
> 
> I can do every Saturday with the exception of the 27th. I'm assuming that Indianapolis is the best location. Broad Ripple Tavern?
> 
> So, our potential dates:
> Sept 6
> Sept 13
> Sept 20
> 
> Come on my B/SOTL, let's get this one going!
> 
> Critch, a lake herf? :ss


13 or 20 at the lake sounds great!


----------



## chippewastud79

Keep me posted, it is about 2 hours for me to drive, I would definitely be interested :tu


----------



## elderboy02

Interesting. I'll have to see if I can make it.


----------



## The Dakotan

St. Lou Stu said:


> 13 or 20 at the lake sounds great!


Excellent! We'll have to see with Critch about the lake. We'd definitely be "roughing it" ... peeing in the woods, fending off critters.  But it's a beautiful place.



chippewastud79 said:


> Keep me posted, it is about 2 hours for me to drive, I would definitely be interested :tu


Excellent! I hope you can make it. Just keep checking this thread and you'll be up to date!



elderboy02 said:


> Interesting. I'll have to see if I can make it.


you better. :ss


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> It's time to start thinking about a herf in September
> 
> I'm thinking that we do this on a Saturday, starting in mid-afternoon, to give those with evening commitments a chance to get a couple of smokes in.
> 
> I can do every Saturday with the exception of the 27th. I'm assuming that Indianapolis is the best location. Broad Ripple Tavern?
> 
> So, our potential dates:
> Sept 6
> Sept 13
> Sept 20
> 
> Come on my B/SOTL, let's get this one going!
> 
> Critch, a lake herf? :ss


Sept 6th is my sis's wedding

Sept 13th is our trip to the ND vs Purdue game

Sept 20th JACKPOT

Keep me posted on the date and if I can help you do anything! :tu


----------



## smitdavi

Is Darrel coming?


----------



## The Professor

Hmmmm....


----------



## Seanohue

I can probably make any of those dates...


----------



## smitdavi

Seanohue said:


> I can probably make any of those dates...


When do you get back in town (Indiana) Sean?


----------



## The Dakotan

Ok guys. Let's get this moving! It seems the best options are Sept 13 and 20 with the 20th being the best option (for smitdavi). 

Location: Indianapolis (Broad Ripple Tavern?). Critch? :ss

Attendees: 
1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu
3) Smitdavi
4) The Professor (he'll be there if I have to drag him)
5) Seanohue


----------



## BengalMan

I'm sure if I can make it Adam (chippewa) will come with me. The 6th is a possible option, the 13th is definitely a no go as it's Ohio State vs USC and the 20th I could maybe do as well. Keep me updated.


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> 4) The Professor (he'll be there if I have to drag him)


We'll see. It'll depend. You may have to negotiate permission for me. :r I might have to go to B-town with a shopping list in exchange for it.


----------



## Sancho

I can possibly do the 20th in the evening provided I can find a campsite or place to crash before the drive north. It'll be my last week of my undergraduate carrer the following week :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Sancho said:


> I can possibly do the 20th in the evening provided I can find a campsite or place to crash before the drive north. It'll be my last week of my undergraduate carrer the following week :tu


I'm sure we can come up with something! :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

I'm going to make reservations for the weekend of the 20th.
I think I'm gonna head up w/ the wife that Friday morning and let her do some shopping in exchange for a night of herfing for me!:ss
We're going to stay at the Sheraton out at Keystone Crossing.

Hell with it, we're bringing our golf clubs too! Weekend in Indy!:chk

Location: Indianapolis (Broad Ripple Tavern?). Critch? 

Attendees: 
1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi
4) The Professor (he'll be there if I have to drag him)
5) Seanohue


----------



## The Dakotan

The Professor said:


> We'll see. It'll depend. You may have to negotiate permission for me. :r I might have to go to B-town with a shopping list in exchange for it.


haha. well, I can help you shop. Just remind her that's there's a Trader Joe's in Indy. 

Sancho, I think you should make it.  You'll want to make it. 

It seems like the 20th is the best option so far. Before we solidify the date, let's wait for a couple of other regulars to chime in. Also, the Broad Ripple Tavern has a couple of huge screens for football!


----------



## field

Hello kids! Great idea Jeff, the 20th looks good so far. I will check with the powers that be to see about lake possibilites for that weekend, and post again soon! 

Broad Ripple Tavern is a great place, and there is a new possibility, the Indy Cigar Bar, which I have not yet been to but am planning a visit to shortly, and of course, possibly the lake - which is near Bloomington, about 1.5 hours South of Indy. 

Will keep you all posted!

:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu

field said:


> Hello kids! Great idea Jeff, the 20th looks good so far. I will check with the powers that be to see about lake possibilites for that weekend, and post again soon!
> 
> Broad Ripple Tavern is a great place, and there is a new possibility, the Indy Cigar Bar, which I have not yet been to but am planning a visit to shortly, and of course, possibly the lake - which is near Bloomington, about 1.5 hours South of Indy.
> 
> Will keep you all posted!
> 
> :ss


CRITCH!!!!!! How the hell are ya man?
How's the ash hangin?


----------



## smitdavi

field said:


> Hello kids! Great idea Jeff, the 20th looks good so far. I will check with the powers that be to see about lake possibilites for that weekend, and post again soon!
> 
> Broad Ripple Tavern is a great place, and there is a new possibility, the *Indy Cigar Ba*r, which I have not yet been to but am planning a visit to shortly, and of course, possibly the lake - which is near Bloomington, about 1.5 hours South of Indy.
> 
> Will keep you all posted!
> 
> :ss


Where is this at?


----------



## Seanohue

smitdavi said:


> When do you get back in town (Indiana) Sean?


August 27th :tu Couple of my friends and I are heading to Cedar Point for the day on the 28th, if any IN guys wanna come too :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sancho said:


> I can possibly do the 20th in the evening provided I can find a campsite or place to crash before the drive north. It'll be my last week of my undergraduate carrer the following week :tu


Let me know when they get a date4sure. Can u remind me pleaseee i want2attend but i have to know the date..:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

hey guys. let's plan on the 20th. i haven't heard any objections for the 20th so, let's say that's the day. we'll set a firm day one week from today. I just want to give everyone a chance to chime in. 

Critch's lake house is at Lake Lemon. it's awesome. :tu

who else is in?


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> hey guys. let's plan on the 20th. i haven't heard any objections for the 20th so, let's say that's the day. we'll set a firm day one week from today. I just want to give everyone a chance to chime in.
> 
> Critch's lake house is at Lake Lemon. it's awesome. :tu
> 
> who else is in?


are we doing it at Lake Lemon or are we doing it at the Tavern?


----------



## The Dakotan

smitdavi said:


> are we doing it at Lake Lemon or are we doing it at the Tavern?


we don't know. it would be A LOT of work for Critch to clean things up so I'm guessing the Tavern or the Cigar Bar. Again, I just don't know.

All we want to do right now is find a date when people can make it.

Possible Locations: 
Broad Ripple Tavern
Indy Cigar Bar
Critch's cabin


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> we don't know. it would be A LOT of work for Critch to clean things up so I'm guessing the Tavern or the Cigar Bar. Again, I just don't know.
> 
> All we want to do right now is find a date when people can make it.
> 
> Possible Locations:
> Broad Ripple Tavern
> Indy Cigar Bar
> Critch's cabin


Do we know where the Cigar Bar is? Just curious, I'd like to check it out!


----------



## King James

Would like to make this.... all depends on the weekend that is picked and what is going on with school or football then


----------



## The Dakotan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Let me know when they get a date4sure. Can u remind me pleaseee i want2attend but i have to know the date..:tu





King James said:


> Would like to make this.... all depends on the weekend that is picked and what is going on with school or football then


It would be great if you could make it, Booker and Jim. We'll keep you posted on the date and location.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Dakotan said:


> It would be great if you could make it, Booker and Jim. We'll keep you posted on the date and location.


Can I get a addy?


----------



## smitdavi

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Can I get a addy?


http://www.broadrippletavern.com/

I'm assuming this is the place. Someone correct me if i'm wrong.

Also if we end up in Bloomington, Katie and I have a spare bedroom, futon, and a couch. So we have a few places for people to sleep if need be :tu


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> When do you get back in town (Indiana) Sean?


:r Indiana Sean 


smitdavi said:


> are we doing it at Lake Lemon or are we doing it at the Tavern?


yes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> :r Indiana Sean
> 
> yes


Stop makin fun of me


----------



## DETROITPHA357

smitdavi said:


> http://www.broadrippletavern.com/
> 
> I'm assuming this is the place. Someone correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> Also if we end up in Bloomington, Katie and I have a spare bedroom, futon, and a couch. So we have a few places for people to sleep if need be :tu


Looks like it's a 5 hr drive per mapquest. With me driving 4hrs if I stop 2times

How far r u from that loc?


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Stop makin fun of me


:r Maybe Im warming up for Sept?


----------



## smitdavi

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Looks like it's a 5 hr drive per mapquest. With me driving 4hrs if I stop 2times
> 
> How far r u from that loc?


1 hour and 10 minutes or so.


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> :r Maybe Im warming up for Sept?


What's in sept.


----------



## Seanohue

BigVito said:


> :r Indiana Sean
> 
> yes


 Why are we rofling :r


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> What's in sept.


click


Seanohue said:


> Why are we rofling :r


Indiana Jones


----------



## smitdavi

Sweet...your coming down


----------



## smitdavi

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi
4) The Professor 
5) Seanohue
6) DETROITPHA357
7) BigVito
8) King James ?

So is this an accurate list


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Sweet...your coming down


75% yes I'm coming down


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> 1) The Dakotan
> 2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
> 3) Smitdavi
> 4) The Professor
> 5) Seanohue
> 6) DETROITPHA357
> 7) BigVito
> 8) King James ?
> 
> So is this an accurate list


no I want to be no.5 :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

smitdavi said:


> Sweet...your coming down


Not sure yet



smitdavi said:


> 1) The Dakotan
> 2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
> 3) Smitdavi
> 4) The Professor
> 5) Seanohue
> 6) DETROITPHA357
> 7) BigVito
> 8) King James ?
> 
> So is this an accurate list


Im a maybe for now, I have to wait until it gets closer so I'll know what's going on at work:
1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi
4) The Professor 
5) Seanohue
6) DETROITPHA357 Maybe4now:ss
7) BigVito
8) King James ?


----------



## The Dakotan

BigVito said:


> 75% yes I'm coming down


Yes!!! It'd be great if you could make it down, Perry!



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Not sure yet
> 
> Im a maybe for now, I have to wait until it gets closer so I'll know what's going on at work:
> 1) The Dakotan
> 2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
> 3) Smitdavi
> 4) The Professor
> 5) Seanohue
> 6) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
> 7) BigVito
> 8) King James (maybe)


this list just keeps getting better and better!

The link David posted above is correct. AND it has a couple of projection screens and TVs for football!


----------



## Seanohue

Looks like this is gonna be an awesome Indy herf


----------



## BigVito

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi
4) The Professor 
5) Seanohue
6) DETROITPHA357 Maybe4now:ss
7) BigVito(Maybe - Might be celebrating brothers birthday)
8) King James ?


----------



## smitdavi

Looking forward to this guys...can't wait!!!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

smitdavi said:


> Looking forward to this guys...can't wait!!!!


:tpd:

This is shaping up nicely!
I may have to retract my comments about wanting to do the lake thing though.(sorry Critch :hn)
Since the wife and I are planning on making a weekend out of it, we're most likely going to stay in North Indy, Carmel area near the shopping for her. Best guess is that is a little over an hour to the lake, right?

If it ends up being Broad Ripple that'd be nice though. That's where I stayed last time and it was perfect. Took a whole 10 minutes to get to the hotel from the Tavern.


----------



## smitdavi

St. Lou Stu said:


> :tpd:
> 
> This is shaping up nicely!
> I may have to retract my comments about wanting to do the lake thing though.(sorry Critch :hn)
> Since the wife and I are planning on making a weekend out of it, we're most likely going to stay in North Indy, Carmel area near the shopping for her. Best guess is that is a little over an hour to the lake, right?


Yeah it's a little over an hour to Bloomington from Indy


----------



## BengalMan

I'm in for the 20th guys. The tavern or Indy Cigar Bar would both be great places. Looking forward to meeting everyone!

For those looking for a hotel, check out Hotel Indigo in Fishers, it's a SWEET hotel!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

BengalMan said:


> I'm in for the 20th guys. The tavern or Indy Cigar Bar would both be great places. Looking forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> For those looking for a hotel, check out Hotel Indigo in Fishers, it's a SWEET hotel!


Very nice, very nice.

You gonna stay at Indigo?


----------



## The Dakotan

BengalMan said:


> I'm in for the 20th guys. The tavern or Indy Cigar Bar would both be great places. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


Great!!! I look forward to meeting you as well!

This is gonna be a great herf! I guess I'll have to bring some ... how do you say it ... poo. haha. As if I wasn't already planning on it! haha


----------



## rack04

So when are where is this happening? :mn


----------



## smitdavi

rack04 said:


> So when are where is this happening? :mn


Right now I believe a tentative date is the 20th of September either at The Indy Cigar Bar or Broad Ripple Tavern. Hope you can make it!


----------



## rack04

smitdavi said:


> Right now I believe a tentative date is the 20th of September either at The Indy Cigar Bar or Broad Ripple Tavern. Hope you can make it!


No chance of me making it in person but hopefully I can be there in spirit.


----------



## smitdavi

rack04 said:


> No chance of me making it in person but hopefully I can be there in spirit.


Wish you could make it man...we'll burn one in your honor :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> So when are where is this happening? :mn





rack04 said:


> No chance of me making it in person but hopefully I can be there in spirit.


Justin, I thought we already settled this. 

Don't worry guys, he's just trying to stir the pot. leave it to a texan to stir sh!t up! haha.

David is right, it's looking like the 20th at the Broad Ripple Tavern. Maybe the Indy Cigar Bar but we need someone to check it out first.


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> Justin, I thought we already settled this.
> 
> Don't worry guys, he's just trying to stir the pot. leave it to a texan to stir sh!t up! haha.
> 
> David is right, it's looking like the 20th at the Broad Ripple Tavern. Maybe the Indy Cigar Bar but we need someone to check it out first.


broad nipple tavern?

----------------
Now playing: Megadeth - Hangar 18
via FoxyTunes


----------



## The Dakotan

BigVito said:


> broad nipple tavern?


we're not going to _that_ kind of bar, perry. although you could turn it into _that _kind of bar. :r:r


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> we're not going to _that_ kind of bar, perry. although you could turn it into _that _kind of bar. :r:r


please ... for the love of all that is holy ... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> we're not going to _that_ kind of bar, perry. although you could turn it into _that _kind of bar. :r:r





The Professor said:


> please ... for the love of all that is holy ... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


:r Is Dokk dancing?:dr

----------------
Now playing: Kenny Chesney - Some People Change
via FoxyTunes


----------



## St. Lou Stu

BigVito said:


> :r Is Dokk dancing?:dr
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Kenny Chesney - Some People Change
> via FoxyTunes


What? Did someone say dirty dancing?:chk


----------



## BigVito

St. Lou Stu said:


> What? Did someone say dirty dancing?:chk


yup, Dokk

----------------
Now playing: Iron Maiden - Blood Brothers
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Sancho

Im in at this point


----------



## Kwilkinson

The Dakotan said:


> Justin, I thought we already settled this.
> 
> Don't worry guys, he's just trying to stir the pot. leave it to a texan to stir sh!t up! haha.
> 
> David is right, it's looking like the 20th at the Broad Ripple Tavern. Maybe the Indy Cigar Bar but we need someone to check it out first.


I live in Indiana now. Spend most weekends in Indy. I can vouch for the Indy Cigar Bar by Keystone and say that it's a decent place. Not very big though. They also seemed kind of a "regulars" joint, if you get what I'm sayin.

Anyway, it'd be cool to make it and herf with you all, but I'll be in Chicago by then and won't have a car. Maybe I can take the Amtrak or somethin. who knows.


----------



## The Dakotan

Sancho said:


> Im in at this point


awesome!



Kwilkinson said:


> I live in Indiana now. Spend most weekends in Indy. I can vouch for the Indy Cigar Bar by Keystone and say that it's a decent place. Not very big though. They also seemed kind of a "regulars" joint, if you get what I'm sayin.
> 
> Anyway, it'd be cool to make it and herf with you all, but I'll be in Chicago by then and won't have a car. Maybe I can take the Amtrak or somethin. who knows.


I hope you'll be able to make it!


----------



## smitdavi

Shaping up real nicely guys, especially if D and Perry are dancing


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> Justin, I thought we already settled this.
> 
> Don't worry guys, he's just trying to stir the pot. leave it to a texan to stir sh!t up! haha.


Such harsh words Jeff. I'm hurt.


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Such harsh words Jeff. I'm hurt.


justin, justin, justin ... when will you learn ... haha


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> justin, justin, justin ... when will you learn ... haha


hahaha


----------



## The Dakotan

Updated List: 

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi
4) The Professor 
5) Seanohue
6) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
7) BigVito (Maybe)
8) King James (maybe)
9) BengalMan
10) Sancho
11) Field (maybe)

Anyone else? 

Maybe BengalMan can answer this question: does the Indy Cigar Bar have food and alcohol? if not, i think we should do this at the BR Tavern ... we'll need food, otherwise David might vomit in a trash can (channeling JPH ... ). Sorry Jeremy, I couldn't resist.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

The Dakotan said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> Maybe BengalMan can answer this question: does the Indy Cigar Bar have food and alcohol? if not, i think we should do this at the BR Tavern ... we'll need food, otherwise David might vomit in a trash can (channeling JPH ... ). Sorry Jeremy, I couldn't resist.


The Indy Cigar Bar's former internets address is dead now. Like they didn't renew their domain name.

I'm going through with making my reservations for the weekend of the 20th.
Indy Cigar Bar is right across the street from the hotel I'm bookin so it's no big deal one way or another.
I'll check out Indy Cigar Bar when I get up there Friday. If it's mo bettah we can head there. It's only 5-10 minutes away from Broad Nipple anywhoo.

Last, but no least.... to keep the list in a nice, readable place:

Anyone else?

Updated List:

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi
4) The Professor 
5) Seanohue
6) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
7) BigVito (Maybe)
8) King James (maybe)
9) BengalMan
10) Sancho
11) Field (maybe)


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> ... we'll need food, otherwise David might vomit in a trash can (channeling JPH ... )


:bn I didn't vom at the Brewers herf


----------



## BengalMan

Hey guys, I'm at the Indy Cigar Bar for a meeting right now as I type this. They have a fully stocked bar with some great selections alcohol wise. On the cigar side of things that have a pretty good selection as well. It's not a huge place, there's two tables, each with 4 chairs, then a bar with about 10-15 chairs and another bar type set up with about 10 more stools. It's a very nice place, but depending on the amount of people we have, it may not be the best option. Let's get an official head count a week or so ahead of time and take it from there.


----------



## The Dakotan

BengalMan said:


> Hey guys, I'm at the Indy Cigar Bar for a meeting right now as I type this. They have a fully stocked bar with some great selections alcohol wise. On the cigar side of things that have a pretty good selection as well. It's not a huge place, there's two tables, each with 4 chairs, then a bar with about 10-15 chairs and another bar type set up with about 10 more stools. It's a very nice place, but depending on the amount of people we have, it may not be the best option. Let's get an official head count a week or so ahead of time and take it from there.


Thanks for letting us know. :tu And I think it's a great idea to decide the location after we get a head count.


----------



## chippewastud79

Updated List: 

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi
4) The Professor 
5) Seanohue
6) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
7) BigVito (Maybe)
8) King James (maybe)
9) BengalMan
10) Sancho
11) Field (maybe)
12) Chippewastud (maybe)


----------



## Backsteper

I can't believe that I just NOW found this thread. I can vouch for the Broad Ripple Tavern being a great place. I have enjoyed many a pitcher there. It looks like I'm on duty on the 20th, so I will have to wait until next time. I will have to make sure Indy Rob knows about this.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Well, the 20th is in the middle of Family Weekend at IU. Looks like I'm booked unless I can get away in the evening.

MCS


----------



## The Dakotan

Major Captain Silly said:


> Well, the 20th is in the middle of Family Weekend at IU. Looks like I'm booked unless I can get away in the evening.
> 
> MCS


You can get away!!! I bet you could catch a ride with David. I don't live there anymore ...


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> You can get away!!! I bet you could catch a ride with David. I don't live there anymore ...


Could def catch a ride with me :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly

smitdavi said:


> Could def catch a ride with me :tu


Hmmmmm.......

MCS


----------



## BigVito

Major Captain Silly said:


> Hmmmmm.......
> 
> MCS


careful he rips pants


----------



## tkoeppjr

Has this been decided on yet, I might be in the area around that time frame


----------



## IndyRob

I'm in the studio on the 13th and out of town on the 20th. Put me on the tentative list pls. I'll still do what I can to make this.


----------



## smitdavi

tkoeppjr said:


> Has this been decided on yet, I might be in the area around that time frame


I think were shootin' for the 20th


----------



## smitdavi

Major Captain Silly said:


> Hmmmmm.......
> 
> MCS


Don't even think about it lol...you know you want to :tu


----------



## IndyRob

ok - not 100% sure if I have to play a show that night or not yet, so please put me on the tentative list! If there is no show, then I'm totally there!


----------



## smitdavi

Updated List: 

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi
4) The Professor 
5) Seanohue
6) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
7) BigVito (Maybe)
8) King James (maybe)
9) BengalMan
10) Sancho
11) Field (maybe)
12) Chippewastud (maybe)
13) IndyRob (maybe)


----------



## Nabinger16

It's a very good possibility that I'll be able to make this little shin dig. Nicole is dragging me to a friend of hers wedding on the 13th, so this would be a nice little "I did what you wanted to last weekend" trip!


----------



## Sancho

gonna have to find some additional old crappy sticks after this weekend :ss


----------



## smitdavi

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi
4) The Professor 
5) Seanohue
6) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
7) BigVito (Maybe)
8) King James (maybe)
9) BengalMan
10) Sancho
11) Field (maybe)
12) Chippewastud (maybe)
13) IndyRob (maybe)
14) Nabinger16 (maybe)


----------



## St. Lou Stu

OK, quick question.....
I just realized(remembered) that I haven't made room reservations yet for that weekend.

Are we still doing this on 20-September?


----------



## The Dakotan

St. Lou Stu said:


> OK, quick question.....
> I just realized(remembered) that I haven't made room reservations yet for that weekend.
> 
> Are we still doing this on 20-September?


Yup. This will be September 20th!! And it looks like we will be too big for the Indy Cigar Bar ... so, the Broad Ripple Tavern it is!!


----------



## smitdavi

Just as a quick reminder for anybody that missed it earlier

http://broadrippletavern.com/


----------



## BigVito

woosh


----------



## The Dakotan

BigVito said:


> woosh


huh???? Perry, does this mean you're making the trip! I'll make it worth your while!! :ss


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> huh???? Perry, does this mean you're making the trip! I'll make it worth your while!! :ss


still up in the air till we get closer


----------



## chippewastud79

What time is this shindig going down? :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

chippewastud79 said:


> What time is this shindig going down? :tu


that's a great question. I'm thinking around 3 or 4 until the wee hours of the morning. :ss So, come when you want; leave when you want.


----------



## rack04

Thanks for adding the date in your sig Jeff. That will serve as a reminder. :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> Thanks for adding the date in your sig Jeff. That will serve as a reminder. :tu


justin, you really don't want to do anything ... erm ... rash. i hope your lack of sleep isn't making you insane ... :ss


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> still up in the air till we get closer


Hope you can make it man....would really like to have you there :tu


----------



## smitdavi

bumpity bump....I know there's more of you out there that want to come


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> justin, you really don't want to do anything ... erm ... rash. i hope your lack of sleep isn't making you insane ... :ss


Would you look at that!!!!!!!! 09/20!!!!!!!! And the Indiana Crew to boot!!!!!!!

You smell that Justin?

Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Would you look at that!!!!!!!! 09/20!!!!!!!! And the Indiana Crew to boot!!!!!!!
> 
> You smell that Justin?
> 
> Ron


sh!t!!!!!!! i have been hoping ron wouldn't see this!!! fellas, buckle up! i think we're in for a rough ride!! if ron and justin are eying this ... sh!t!!!!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

I ain't skeeerd!:gn:mn


----------



## Ron1YY

St. Lou Stu said:


> I ain't skeeerd!:gn:mn


That's good!!!!!! I don't want you to be :ss

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> sh!t!!!!!!! i have been hoping ron wouldn't see this!!! fellas, buckle up! i think we're in for a rough ride!! if ron and justin are eying this ... sh!t!!!!!


Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!! Yes, I'm still alive and still watching!!!!!!

I have a date for this
I have a time
I have the place
And more importantly........I STILL have my list of addys :r

Ron


----------



## smitdavi

lol this could be good


----------



## The Dakotan

smitdavi said:


> lol this could be good


david, you just don't understand what Ron does to people!! you'll be cryin for your momma before it's over. of course i haven't cried yet. :ss


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> david, you just don't understand what Ron does to people!! you'll be cryin for your momma before it's over. of course i haven't cried *yet*. :ss


I'll bold the key word. Your first mistake what posting when and where. Ron thrives on this kind of information. Trust me I know.


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> david, you just don't understand what Ron does to people!! you'll be cryin for your momma before it's over. of course i haven't cried yet. :ss


hahaha I'd believe that....he seems like a wiley ole veteran


----------



## BengalMan

Bump to bring this to the top. Going to be a good time for sure!


----------



## Ron1YY

Where's the body count...Um, I mean the head count for this shindig??? :tu


Ron


----------



## The Professor

I'm definitely not going to make this. I have a research thing in Chicago that day.


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> I'm definitely not going to make this. I have a research thing in Chicago that day.


:r no comment....


----------



## smitdavi

Ron1YY said:


> Where's the body count...Um, I mean the head count for this shindig??? :tu
> 
> Ron


:r here ya go Ron

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (Maybe)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (maybe)
12) IndyRob (maybe)
13) Nabinger16 (maybe)


----------



## Ron1YY

smitdavi said:


> :r here ya go Ron
> 
> 1) The Dakotan
> 2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
> 3) Smitdavi
> 4) Seanohue
> 5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
> 6) BigVito (Maybe)
> 7) King James (maybe)
> 8) BengalMan
> 9) Sancho
> 10) Field (maybe)
> 11) Chippewastud (maybe)
> 12) IndyRob (maybe)
> 13) Nabinger16 (maybe)


Thanks Bro!!!! I see a few on here that don't know me or how I play......Yet :ss

Ron


----------



## smitdavi

Ron1YY said:


> Thanks Bro!!!! I see a few on here that don't know me or how I play......Yet :ss
> 
> Ron


hahaha :mn


----------



## smitdavi

Ron1YY said:


> Thanks Bro!!!! I see a few on here that don't know me or how I play......Yet :ss
> 
> Ron


Sorry Jeff, he was gonna get it eventually :hn


----------



## Ron1YY

Yeah, I may have, But If I had to work for it, You all would have suffered for it:tu


Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> Yeah, I may have, But If I had to work for it, You all would have suffered for it:tu
> 
> Ron


go easy on them :r

not!


----------



## Ron1YY

BigVito said:


> go easy on them :r
> 
> not!


I'll go as easy on them as Indiana went on me during the war :r

Ron


----------



## smitdavi

Ron1YY said:


> I'll go as easy on them as Indiana went on me during the war :r
> 
> Ron


You get the day off Ron?


----------



## smitdavi

Tuesday bump :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

smitdavi said:


> You get the day off Ron?


Nope. Only get day 367 every year :r

Ron


----------



## smitdavi

Ron1YY said:


> Nope. Only get day 367 every year :r
> 
> Ron


ugh...that sucks. I feel for the people that work the call center on Holidays, usually the merchants are pretty upset on a holiday when there machines don't work


----------



## sgresso

Ron1YY said:


> I'll go as easy on them as Indiana went on me during the war :r
> 
> Ron


Whats ron do you still hate us Indiana boys?
Do I have to strike again?
I am always watching out for you bwahaa.....


----------



## The Dakotan

sgresso said:


> Whats ron do you still hate us Indiana boys?
> Do I have to strike again?
> I am always watching out for you bwahaa.....


why oh why are you trying to provoke him. i've been hoping that he would forget about what we did to him ... :ss Will you be able to make the herf?

ps. The Professor is a poo-poo-head for canceling.


----------



## Ron1YY

sgresso said:


> Whats ron do you still hate us Indiana boys?
> Do I have to strike again?
> I am always watching out for you bwahaa.....


Great to see you again Steve!!!!!

Hate is such a strong word to use. I prefer retrobution for the war scars :ss

As enjoyable as they were/are, my pride took the worst of the beating during those painful, but happy months!!!!!

Ron


----------



## sgresso

The Dakotan said:


> why oh why are you trying to provoke him. i've been hoping that he would forget about what we did to him ... :ss Will you be able to make the herf?
> 
> ps. The Professor is a poo-poo-head for canceling.


I would love to make the herf but witha baby on the way I am going to be poor for a while.

Ron you know we still love ya!


----------



## jamesb3

Never know, might be able to make this one.


----------



## Jbailey

Will have to put myself on the maybe list too.


----------



## smitdavi

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (Maybe)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (maybe)
12) IndyRob (maybe)
13) Nabinger16 (maybe)
14) Jbailey (maybe)
15) jamesb3 (maybe)


----------



## ky toker

anyone's female persons coming to this?


----------



## smitdavi

Mine might be, I'll have to ask.


----------



## ky toker

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (Maybe)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (maybe)
12) IndyRob (maybe)
13) Nabinger16 (maybe)
14) Jbailey (maybe)
15) jamesb3 (maybe)
16) ky toker (90%)

I think the wife will hit the strip malls.


----------



## The Dakotan

ky toker said:


> I think the wife will hit the strip malls.


I'm glad you're going to make it! As for other females, I know St.LouStu's better half with be there. Other than that I'm not sure ...


----------



## BengalMan

Damnit, this is during Octoberfest in Cincinnati!! I'm going to still try and make it though. What time we thinking about starting? If it's around 12-1, I can definitely come for a good couple hours then drive back to Cincy for Octoberfest.


----------



## The Dakotan

BengalMan said:


> Damnit, this is during Octoberfest in Cincinnati!! I'm going to still try and make it though. What time we thinking about starting? If it's around 12-1, I can definitely come for a good couple hours then drive back to Cincy for Octoberfest.


No!!!!!!!!! I've been looking forward meeting you, so this isn't good.

This is a good time to talk about when people can make it there. While I can't be there by 12-1, will others?

I'll be there between 3-4.

So, if you could just let us know when you plan to get there, others can plan accordingly. And, hey, if everyone wants to start at 1, I could be persuaded. :ss

We'll be herfing in less than two weeks!!!


----------



## smitdavi

Katie and I can be there early.


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Katie and I can be there early.


:ss


----------



## The Dakotan

BigVito said:


> :ss


does this mean your coming?


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> does this mean your coming?


still a 50-50 crap shoot :hn I want to though.


----------



## BengalMan

All things are pointing to me still making this. See you all there!


----------



## ky toker

OK! Is this a 1 or 3 o'clock herf? I should be game for either start time.


----------



## The Dakotan

The Dakotan said:


> This is a good time to talk about when people can make it there. While I can't be there by 12-1, will others?
> 
> I'll be there between 3-4.
> 
> So, if you could just let us know when you plan to get there, others can plan accordingly. And, hey, if everyone wants to start at 1, I could be persuaded. :ss
> 
> We'll be herfing in less than two weeks!!!


bump


----------



## Seanohue

I think I'll be there by 2. Wake up at noon, leave at 1, get there by 2; sounds about right :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Seanohue said:


> I think I'll be there by 2. Wake up at noon, leave at 1, get there by 2; sounds about right :tu


Slacker College Kids!!!:ss:r

I'll be there Friday afternoon, so just let me know when I need to be at Broad Ripple!

And.... the wife may or may not be coming now...... daycare drama..... geesh!:hn


----------



## smitdavi

St. Lou Stu said:


> Slacker College Kids!!!:ss:r
> 
> I'll be there Friday afternoon, so just let me know when I need to be at Broad Ripple!
> 
> And.... the wife may or may not be coming now...... daycare drama..... geesh!:hn


Can't wait to meet ya :tu


----------



## BengalMan

I'm thinking I'll prolly be over there around 2pm and stay till about 6pm or so. Unless we end up going to Octoberfest on Sunday. Once I work out all the deails I'll be sure to let everyone know. What time we plan on getting started? How late we plan on going?

Should be a good time!


----------



## ky toker

Looks like a nice place to hang out. http://www.broadrippletavern.com/location.asp

The wife will probably hang out a bit, but she will be off to do some shopping as well. So if any ladies would like to go they might be able to join up.


----------



## BigVito

ripple, I thought it was nipple :r


----------



## smitdavi

ky toker said:


> The wife will probably hang out a bit, but she will be off to do some shopping as well. So if any ladies would like to go they might be able to join up.


That's what Katie will probably be doing...visiting and shopping for a while


----------



## St. Lou Stu

ky toker said:


> The wife will probably hang out a bit, but she will be off to do some shopping as well. So if any ladies would like to go they might be able to join up.





smitdavi said:


> That's what Katie will probably be doing...visiting and shopping for a while


That's why we're going up Friday and staying through Sunday.
She's going to hit Keystone Crossings (where we are staying), City Center, and Castleton.:hn errrr...... I mean :chk


----------



## smitdavi

St. Lou Stu said:


> That's why we're going up Friday and staying through Sunday.
> She's going to hit Keystone Crossings (where we are staying), City Center, and Castleton.:hn errrr...... I mean :chk


lol, just think of all that money she'll be spending :r


----------



## ky toker

smitdavi said:


> That's what Katie will probably be doing...visiting and shopping for a while


A good selling point for making it to a herf. :tu


----------



## smitdavi

ky toker said:


> A good selling point for making it to a herf. :tu


haha Katie's met a handful of other gorilla's and likes going to the herf's but she'll probably end up shopping the afternoon away


----------



## The Dakotan

St. Lou Stu said:


> That's why we're going up Friday and staying through Sunday.
> She's going to hit Keystone Crossings (where we are staying), City Center, and Castleton.:hn errrr...... I mean :chk


after which more cigar acquisitions will be in your future.  or maybe not.

Ok fellas, Let's just say that people will be arriving around 2. I will be arriving around 3. Actually, if Ron is reading this the herf is cancelled. there is nothing to see here. :r:r


----------



## BengalMan

2pm sounds good. From the sounds of it, Adam (chippewa) won't be able to make it so it looks like I'll prolly be rolling solo up from Cincinnati.


----------



## BigVito

40-60:hn


----------



## The Dakotan

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (Maybe)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (maybe)
12) IndyRob (maybe)
13) Nabinger16 (maybe)
14) Jbailey (maybe)
15) jamesb3 (maybe)
16) ky toker (90%)

Update accordingly fellas.


----------



## smitdavi

Looking good guys...can't wait


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Looking good guys...can't wait


I know :chk but I don't know :chk


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> I know :chk but I don't know :chk


Hope you can make it man


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Hope you can make it man


me too :ss


----------



## jamesb3

Looking more and more that Jbailey and I will be making the drive down. Looking forward to meeting all that I have been bantering with for some time now.:tu


----------



## smitdavi

jamesb3 said:


> Looking more and more that Jbailey and I will be making the drive down. Looking forward to meeting all that I have been bantering with for some time now.:tu


suuweet :ss


----------



## jamesb3

The Dakotan said:


> 1) The Dakotan
> 2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
> 3) Smitdavi
> 4) Seanohue
> 5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
> 6) BigVito (Maybe)
> 7) King James (maybe)
> 8) BengalMan
> 9) Sancho
> 10) Field (maybe)
> 11) Chippewastud (maybe)
> 12) IndyRob (maybe)
> 13) Nabinger16 (maybe)
> 14) *Jbailey *
> 15) *jamesb3*
> 16) ky toker (90%)
> 
> Update accordingly fellas.


 Will be there unless something major comes up.


----------



## jamesb3

Looking for suggestions on places to stay Saturday night that are fairly inexpensive near the herf. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smitdavi

jamesb3 said:


> Looking for suggestions on places to stay Saturday night that are fairly inexpensive near the herf. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Not real sure, but i'm sure there are plenty of places along the highway. If we were closer to Bloomington, you guys could stay with me, but it's about an hour and a half south (the opposite direction lol)


----------



## Seanohue

smitdavi said:


> Not real sure, but i'm sure there are plenty of places along the highway. If we were closer to Bloomington, you guys could stay with me, but it's about an hour and a half south (the opposite direction lol)


:tpd: I've got a futon in the dorm if anyone wants to crash there too lol. I'm west of Indy.


----------



## Jbailey

See you all on the 20th! :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

jamesb3 said:


> Looking more and more that Jbailey and I will be making the drive down. Looking forward to meeting all that I have been bantering with for some time now.:tu





jamesb3 said:


> Looking for suggestions on places to stay Saturday night that are fairly inexpensive near the herf. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Nice! It'll be good to see you guys!

As for inexpensive? how inexpensive? All the major hotels around there can be had for $105/night. I'm staying up at Keystone Crossing which is within 10-15 minutes from the herf. Unfortunately the wife will be with me and she probably doesn't want roomates.:hn


----------



## IndyRob

This is looking better for me by the day. There are also several hotels near I69 (hehehe) that are affordable and are close. Search on Hotels.com or whatever. Look for places near 46220 and 46038 (Broadripple and Fishers).

I would imagine Keystone at the Crossing is a bit more expensive than say Castleton/Fishers area in terms of rooms.


----------



## ky toker

So how is the selection of beer? Just in case I get thirsty!


----------



## The Dakotan

ky toker said:


> So how is the selection of beer? Just in case I get thirsty!


I can tell we're gonna get along. The selection is decent! :tu:tu That's two thumbs, in case you were wondering.


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> I can tell we're gonna get along. The selection is decent! :tu:tu That's two thumbs, in case you were wondering.


instead of thinking I was drunk and seeing double vision? 
my chances for this are getting slimmer :hn


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> instead of thinking I was drunk and seeing double vision?
> my chances for this are getting slimmer :hn


booo


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> instead of thinking I was drunk and seeing double vision?
> my chances for this are getting slimmer :hn





smitdavi said:


> booo


Double boooo!


----------



## ky toker

The Dakotan said:


> I can tell we're gonna get along. The selection is decent! :tu:tu *That's two thumbs,* in case you were wondering.


Without a doubt! And a beer for each thumb. 

I'm getting pumped about the herf.


----------



## jamesb3

Jbailey said:


> Double boooo!


 Triple boooo! Was really hoping to meet ya Perry.


----------



## smitdavi

ky toker said:


> Without a doubt! And a beer for each thumb.
> 
> I'm getting pumped about the herf.


Next weekend gentlemen :ss


----------



## BengalMan

smitdavi said:


> Next weekend gentlemen :ss


:tu Can't wait.


----------



## jamesb3

smitdavi said:


> Next weekend gentlemen :ss


 Getting really stoked for this. Will be only my second herf. Looking forward to meeting new people and smoking great cigars.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

jamesb3 said:


> Getting really stoked for this. Will be only my second herf. Looking forward to meeting new people and smoking great cigars.


Cigars? Oh Shit! I was just going to bring a pack of Virginia Slims!


----------



## smitdavi

jamesb3 said:


> Getting really stoked for this. Will be only my second herf. Looking forward to meeting new people and *smoking great cigars*.


you better believe it :tu


----------



## Jbailey

St. Lou Stu said:


> Cigars? Oh Shit! I was just going to bring a pack of Virginia Slims!


Vintage?


----------



## ky toker

I'm really starting to worry about some certain cigars being delivered before then. Shouldn't be an issue, but it's that damn itch of waiting.


----------



## The Dakotan

ky toker said:


> I'm really starting to worry about some certain cigars being delivered before then. Shouldn't be an issue, but it's that damn itch of waiting.


One week from right now we'll be herfing. :ss awesome. 
Sancho, are you out there? I'm coming for you!! I hope you're planning to bring your kevlar.


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> One week from right now we'll be herfing. :ss awesome.
> Sancho, are you out there? I'm coming for you!! I hope you're planning to bring your kevlar.


:r and somebody bring the body bag.


----------



## jamesb3

One week to go!:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Update.....

I'm flying solo, no one to watch the kid and dog.....

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu & Bridget?
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (Maybe)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (maybe)
12) IndyRob (maybe)
13) Nabinger16 (maybe)
14) Jbailey
15) jamesb3
16) ky toker (90%)


----------



## Ron1YY

BigVito said:


> :r and somebody bring the body bag.


And make sure you bring a good supply too :ss

Ron


----------



## BigVito

Ron1YY said:


> And make sure you bring a good supply too :ss
> 
> Ron


:tpd::r


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> And make sure you bring a good supply too :ss





BigVito said:


> :tpd::r


not funny guys. not funny. ok, maybe it's a little funny. But Ron, my address has changed and I don't think you have it!!


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> not funny guys. not funny. ok, maybe it's a little funny. But Ron, my address has changed and I don't think you have it!!


but Dave will part with it :r


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> but Dave will part with it :r


:r :r I might


----------



## The Dakotan

smitdavi said:


> :r :r I might


:sb not good, david. not good. :sb


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> :sb not good, david. not good. :sb


btw, Ohio lost :r


----------



## The Dakotan

Update.....

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu 
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (Maybe)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (maybe)
12) IndyRob (maybe)
13) Nabinger16 (maybe)
14) Jbailey
15) jamesb3
16) ky toker (90%)

bump. let's turn some of these maybe slackers into definites!!


----------



## Nabinger16

I'm thinking I'm more of a "90%" at this point. With a list that long, I would really hate to miss this one. So what's up with The Captain? Is he going to be in Indy? Do I have to drive over to Mishawaka and pick him up? Bound and gagged if need be!


----------



## jamesb3

Come on people, Dave and I are coming from mid-MI. Let's get some more commitments. *6 more days!*


----------



## Jbailey

Well I'm excited!


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Well I'm excited!


and you can't hide it


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> and you can't hide it


Sorry it's hard too.


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Sorry it's hard too.


blue pill?


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> blue pill?


No, just hoping you'll show up. :r


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> No, just hoping you'll show up. :r


:r oh baby


----------



## smitdavi

you guys are scaring me


----------



## Jbailey

Perry and I shouldn't be allowed of the banter thread.

Can't wait to herf!:ss


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Perry and I shouldn't be allowed of the banter thread.
> 
> Can't wait to herf!:ss


If Imake of I will bring a stinky mouse


----------



## jamesb3

Sounds like Dave and Perry are working up a hot date too me.:ss


----------



## Seanohue

It can be herf tiem nao?


----------



## BigVito

Seanohue said:


> It can be herf tiem nao?


Labdien!


----------



## The Dakotan

Update.....

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu 
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (Maybe)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (maybe)
12) IndyRob (maybe)
13) Nabinger16 (maybe)
14) Jbailey
15) jamesb3
16) ky toker (90%)

Only five more days fellas!! Booker and Jim, are you still thinking of making it?


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> Update.....
> 
> 1) The Dakotan
> 2) St.LouStu
> 3) Smitdavi
> 4) Seanohue
> 5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
> 6) BigVito (Maybe)
> 7) King James (maybe)
> 8) BengalMan
> 9) Sancho
> 10) Field (maybe)
> 11) Chippewastud (maybe)
> 12) IndyRob (maybe)
> 13) Nabinger16 (maybe)
> 14) Jbailey
> 15) jamesb3
> 16) ky toker (90%)
> 
> Only five more days fellas!! Booker and Jim, are you still thinking of making it?


Looks like atleast 9 of us....awesome, can't wait to meet you guys


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Looks like atleast 9 of us....awesome, can't wait to meet you guys


Paldies!


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> Paldies!


are you coming man?


----------



## ky toker

Is Indi fine after that breeze that blew through? I'm guessing no electricity problems for the herf location. I still have trees to clean up and a roof to fix but we're still game for the herf.


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> are you coming man?


Not sure will late after family gets closer to home.


----------



## Sancho

Haha, indeed Jeff... It'll be a good time I'm sure. Gotta figure out when I need to start driving to get there though


----------



## keenween

I'll try and make it!


----------



## smitdavi

keenween said:


> I'll try and make it!


come join the party :tu


----------



## jamesb3

smitdavi said:


> come join the party :tu


 Can't wait, it's gonna rock!


----------



## BengalMan

It's almost here!!! :chk:chk:ss

Did we figure out what time a majority of the people are coming?


----------



## St. Lou Stu

BengalMan said:


> It's almost here!!! :chk:chk:ss
> 
> Did we figure out what time a majority of the people are coming?


Currently I'm leaning towards the 3-4 O'clock range.


----------



## The Dakotan

St. Lou Stu said:


> Currently I'm leaning towards the 3-4 O'clock range.


I'll be there at 3PM.

Also, where in the world is Critch???? Critch, will you make it???? Come on, you live in Indy!!!!!


----------



## Seanohue

BengalMan said:


> It's almost here!!! :chk:chk:ss
> 
> Did we figure out what time a majority of the people are coming?


Around 2....but I hope I won't be the first there!


----------



## smitdavi

Seanohue said:


> Around 2....but I hope I won't be the first there!


I'm planning on 2 as well


----------



## BengalMan

Sounds good!


----------



## BigVito

hmm


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> hmm


Are you looking at a tray of brownies Perry?


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Are you looking at a tray of brownies Perry?


no that would be :dr:dr:dr:dr:chk:chk:dr:dr:dr


----------



## jamesb3

Four more days!!:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

jamesb3 said:


> Four more days!!:tu


And..... I'm no longer flying solo......
The wife has changed her mind AGAIN.
Whatever, you'll just have to wait till I get there and see if I have a woman or not........ I'm no longer going to keep track of the mind changing!:bn

See ya there fellas!
This one's gonna be a good time...... too bad my special lil package won't be here from the land of chocolate and cuckoo clocks yet.:hn


----------



## smitdavi

St. Lou Stu said:


> And..... I'm no longer flying solo......
> The wife has changed her mind AGAIN.
> Whatever, you'll just have to wait till I get there and see if I have a woman or not........ I'm no longer going to keep track of the mind changing!:bn
> 
> See ya there fellas!
> This one's gonna be a good time...... too bad my special lil package won't be here from the land of chocolate and cuckoo clocks yet.:hn


:r :r Katie will stop by for a bit, but I think she's more interested in shopping


----------



## St. Lou Stu

smitdavi said:


> :r :r Katie will stop by for a bit, but I think she's more interested in shopping


Maybe Bridget and Katie can go hit the shops?
I'd bet they're like two peas in a pod.

They can shop and talk about how strange we are with our cigars. Whatever.....:bn


----------



## keenween

I'm pretty sure I'll be showing my face. :w

If people are showing up 2-4ish, how long will people be herfing. 

BTW, my profile is out of date...I'm located in Indy. I'll go change it after this post instead of being lazy.


----------



## BigVito

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu 
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (10%)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (maybe)
12) IndyRob (maybe)
13) Nabinger16 (maybe)
14) Jbailey
15) jamesb3
16) ky toker (90%)
:hn


----------



## chippewastud79

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu 
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (10%)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (half way there)
12) IndyRob (maybe)
13) Nabinger16 (maybe)
14) Jbailey
15) jamesb3
16) ky toker (90%)
:hn


----------



## Nabinger16

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu 
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (10%)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (half way there)
12) IndyRob (maybe)
13) Nabinger16 (*90%*)
14) Jbailey
15) jamesb3
16) ky toker (90%)

It's looking better for me being able to make it!


----------



## jamesb3

3 more days! :ss Then we herf!:tu


----------



## ky toker

Oh, I have to been all of 97% now. Still some tree cleanup, branch removal and ax wielding to do so I can't get a full 100%.

I'm ready for some herf'in though I'll probably keep it to one cigar and beer, but if I get crazy it'll push to 2.:ss


----------



## IndyRob

Just verifying some info...

We are meeting up at the Broadripple Tavern, between 2-4pm on September 20th, 2008. Is this information correct?

Here's a link to the venue of choice:
http://broadrippletavern.com/


----------



## St. Lou Stu

IndyRob said:


> Just verifying some info...
> 
> We are meeting up at the Broadripple Tavern, between 2-4pm on September 20th, 2008. Is this information correct?
> 
> Here's a link to the venue of choice:
> http://broadrippletavern.com/


Your post seems accurate.:tu


----------



## smitdavi

St. Lou Stu said:


> Your post seems accurate.:tu


:tpd:


----------



## The Dakotan

IndyRob said:


> Just verifying some info...
> 
> We are meeting up at the Broadripple Tavern, between 2-4pm on September 20th, 2008. Is this information correct?
> 
> Here's a link to the venue of choice:
> http://broadrippletavern.com/


Yes, you are correct with one exception. People will be arriving after 2PM. In my earlier posts I mentioned 2-4 PM to find out when people planned on arriving. Since we've established that some people will be arriving at 2PM, the "time" of the herf is more like: 2PM until the bar closes (or St.LouStu gets us all kicked out). 

I'm looking forward to this!! I'm not waiting on any boxes. i've got my things all lined up for your sorry SOBs. haha

If you will make it to the herf, please post this no later than friday night. With this many people we need to be able to get a somewhat accurate headcount. Also, I need to know how many sticks to bring. :ss of course, if by some miracle you can make it, please just come on by. I'm thinking in terms of how much space to reserve.


----------



## jamesb3

The Dakotan said:


> Yes, you are correct with one exception. People will be arriving after 2PM. In my earlier posts I mentioned 2-4 PM to find out when people planned on arriving. Since we've established that some people will be arriving at 2PM, the "time" of the herf is more like: 2PM until the bar closes (or St.LouStu gets us all kicked out).
> 
> I'm looking forward to this!! I'm not waiting on any boxes. i've got my things all lined up for your sorry SOBs. haha
> 
> If you will make it to the herf, please post this no later than friday night. With this many people we need to be able to get a somewhat accurate headcount. Also, I need to know how many sticks to bring. :ss of course, if by some miracle you can make it, please just come on by. I'm thinking in terms of how much space to reserve.


 Sounds like it's gonna be a good turnout. I'm hoping for a package to arrive by friday so I have something extra special to smoke. But I have plenty of back ups just in case!


----------



## IndyRob

I'm going to be there. Things have panned out in such a way that I can make it out there.


----------



## The Dakotan

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu 
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (10%)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (half way there)
12) IndyRob 
13) Nabinger16 (*90%*)
14) Jbailey
15) jamesb3
16) ky toker (90%)

I look forward meeting you Rob! Well, I assume that's your name IndyRob. :tu

I'm gonna smoke about 4 or 5 cigars more than 1 or 2. :ss


----------



## BengalMan

Three days!!:chk:chk:chk:chk

I'm going to be putting together a pretty serious herf package on Friday night. Times like this have me breaking out the good stuff. :ss


----------



## Molarman777

Man i would love to make to the Broad Nipple but we are going to a wedding on the 20th. Maybe I can just sneak out and leave my wife all by herself???? You guys are worth it right?


Dakota we are going to need to hook up sometime.


Molar


----------



## smitdavi

St. Lou Stu said:


> *Maybe Bridget and Katie can go hit the shops?
> I'd bet they're like two peas in a pod.
> *
> They can shop and talk about how strange we are with our cigars. Whatever.....:bn


Katie said she'd be up for this lol...I just told her to put it on your CC :ss


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Katie said she'd be up for this lol...I just told her to put it on your CC :ss


what exactly is she putting on his creamy cigar?
Unless my family leaves Pa Friday morning I won't make it. They have my ipass transponder


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> what exactly is she putting on his creamy cigar?
> Unless my family leaves Pa Friday morning I won't make it. They have my ipass transponder


:r :r she isn't putting ANYTHING on his Creamy Cigar

Hope everything works out and you can make it


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> :r :r she isn't putting ANYTHING on his Creamy Cigar
> 
> Hope everything works out and you can make it


thank you it would be great to herf again with you guys even Sean :r


----------



## Seanohue

BigVito said:


> thank you it would be great to herf again with you guys even Sean :r


That cuts me deep bro, it cuts me deep....

Can't think of a witty response right now though


----------



## ky toker

Ok, my wife says she's just stoked to shop. :hn I'm getting the feeling that she's not showing up for the cigars, drinks, and chest beating. :r

We have an AIDS fundraiser walk-athon in the morning and I'll be geared up for the trip. 

I think I'll bring something tasty to smoke and leave Swishers at home. :ss


----------



## jamesb3

ky toker said:


> Ok, my wife says she's just stoked to shop. :hn I'm getting the feeling that she's not showing up for the cigars, drinks, and chest beating. :r
> 
> We have an AIDS fundraiser walk-athon in the morning and I'll be geared up for the trip.
> 
> I think I'll bring something tasty to smoke and leave *Swishers* at home. :ss


 Such a dirty word!!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

jamesb3 said:


> Such a dirty word!!


**cough** Backwoods **cough**


----------



## BigVito

Seanohue said:


> That cuts me deep bro, it cuts me deep....
> 
> Can't think of a witty response right now though


Damn Chico I was joking


----------



## keenween

I'm in. :tu Added myself to the list. I'm looking forward to Saturday.

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu 
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) DETROITPHA357 (maybe)
6) BigVito (10%)
7) King James (maybe)
8) BengalMan
9) Sancho
10) Field (maybe)
11) Chippewastud (half way there)
12) IndyRob 
13) Nabinger16 (*90%*)
14) Jbailey
15) jamesb3
16) ky toker (90%)
17) keenween


----------



## IndyRob

The Dakotan said:


> I look forward meeting you Rob! Well, I assume that's your name IndyRob. :tu


Yup! That's the name they gave me!

http://www.robhough.com/cpg149/albums/userpics/10001/sod_group1.jpg

I'm the dude up front, in the middle.

p.s. if anyone has a taboo twist they'd like to trade for something... I'd be interested, as I'm all out!


----------



## Sancho

The Dakotan said:


> Yes, you are correct with one exception. People will be arriving after 2PM. In my earlier posts I mentioned 2-4 PM to find out when people planned on arriving. Since we've established that some people will be arriving at 2PM, the "time" of the herf is more like: 2PM until the bar closes (or St.LouStu gets us all kicked out).
> 
> I'm looking forward to this!! I'm not waiting on any boxes. i've got my things all lined up for your sorry SOBs. haha
> 
> If you will make it to the herf, please post this no later than friday night. With this many people we need to be able to get a somewhat accurate headcount. Also, I need to know how many sticks to bring. :ss of course, if by some miracle you can make it, please just come on by. I'm thinking in terms of how much space to reserve.


bring it on, Im ready to herf it up!


----------



## Jbailey

I be ready for tis grand adventure. We shall get loaded to the gunwales on tasty grog and enjoy some of the finest stogies! YARRRRR!


----------



## BigVito

I'm out of this one guys.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

BigVito said:


> I'm out of this one guys.


D' OH.... you're still sore 'cause I didn't make it to the Brewers herf, huh?

I see how you roll! :r

Now I wish I woulda gone.... I coulda thrown some Cardinals funk their way!:bn


----------



## BengalMan

IndyRob said:


> Yup! That's the name they gave me!
> 
> http://www.robhough.com/cpg149/albums/userpics/10001/sod_group1.jpg
> 
> I'm the dude up front, in the middle.
> 
> p.s. if anyone has a taboo twist they'd like to trade for something... I'd be interested, as I'm all out!


After seeing that picture, I'll bring you one, no trade needed. lol. Seriously though, I'll bring you one.

On another note, Adam (Chippewa) and I are going to the Central Michigan vs. Purdue game at Purdue. Kickoff is at noon, as soon as the game ends, were heading to the HERF. Prolly arrive around 4:30 and stay till about 9pm or so. Enough time to smoke a couple cigars and have some drinks. Should be a good time guys!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Nabinger16

BengalMan said:


> After seeing that picture, I'll bring you one, no trade needed. lol.


Hell after that pic... I was thinking I'll just bring you my whole humidor and then back away slowly while apologizing for breathing your air.:ss

Can't wait to smoke one with ya Brother!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

BengalMan said:


> After seeing that picture, I'll bring you one, no trade needed. lol. Seriously though, I'll bring you one.





Nabinger16 said:


> Hell after that pic... I was thinking I'll just bring you my whole humidor and then back away slowly while apologizing for breathing your air.:ss
> 
> Can't wait to smoke one with ya Brother!


Nah guys...... this just proves what the ladies know.... Everything looks bigger from that angle!:r

I crack myself up!


----------



## ky toker

St. Lou Stu said:


> Nah guys...... this just proves what the ladies know.... Everything looks bigger from that angle!:r
> !


:r I probably can't make it to the herf now since I just broke a rib. :r

Can I bring my monkey!

See you's people there!:ss


----------



## BigVito

St. Lou Stu said:


> D' OH.... you're still sore 'cause I didn't make it to the Brewers herf, huh?
> 
> I see how you roll! :r
> 
> Now I wish I woulda gone.... I coulda thrown some Cardinals funk their way!:bn


:r

No dog(s) sitter and no ipass


----------



## St. Lou Stu

BigVito said:


> :r
> 
> No dog(s) sitter and no ipass


I'm pretty sure that the dogs would be ok in my hotel room.....

And.... what's an Ipass??? Is that so your ankle bracelet doesn't go off when you leave the state? Or does your ankle bracelet go off when it gets wet...... near a sheep...


----------



## BigVito

St. Lou Stu said:


> I'm pretty sure that the dogs would be ok in my hotel room.....
> 
> And.... what's an Ipass??? Is that so your ankle bracelet doesn't go off when you leave the state? Or does your ankle bracelet go off when it gets wet...... near a sheep...


:r Im not sure the hotel room could handle the dogs. They would tear it up, ipass is the Illinois tollsystem transponder works in Il, In, Pa, that I know of .0


----------



## Nabinger16

BAAAAAAAAA.... If we promise there'll be a big ol' flock of sheep there, you think you could make it tomorrow? I'm sure there will be at least one or two hot ones!


----------



## jamesb3

One more day then we herf!!


----------



## BigVito

jamesb3 said:


> One more day then we herf!!


we? Mouse in the pocket?


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Nabinger16 said:


> BAAAAAAAAA.... If we promise there'll be a big ol' flock of sheep there, you think you could make it tomorrow? I'm sure there will be at least one or two hot ones!


One or two???? Aren't all sheep hot to you guys? uhhhhhh, damn.

We'll miss ya BigV! Next time bro, next time.:tu


----------



## jamesb3

BigVito said:


> we? Mouse in the pocket?


 Not in my pocket, but I'm riding down with Dave (Jbailey) so you never know what he might have in his pocket!

Big time bummed your not gonna make it Perry, was really hoping to meet ya. Maybe at the Oct Mob herf in Chicago.


----------



## smitdavi

15 hrs


----------



## BigVito

jamesb3 said:


> Not in my pocket, but I'm riding down with Dave (Jbailey) so you never know what he might have in his pocket!
> 
> Big time bummed your not gonna make it Perry, was really hoping to meet ya. Maybe at the Oct Mob herf in Chicago.


:r we all know Dave is housing Meece


----------



## The Dakotan

In a few short hours ... :ss


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> In a few short hours ...I'll put the sheep on the short bus :ss


:r:bn


----------



## smitdavi

WOHOOO


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> WOHOOO( I cant wait....Sheep :dr )


:r:bn


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> :r:bn


I love me some barnyard animals :tu


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> I love me some barnyard animals :tu


ewe


----------



## smitdavi

The Caddy is packed....I'm ready to go herfn' :tu


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> The Caddy is packed....I'm ready to go herfn' :tu


when did you get a caddy?


----------



## smitdavi

Well Katie is my Caddy :tu

On a serious note...I have 2 of em. A 15 ct I've had for a while and a new 40ct I bought from Jeff about a month ago


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Well Katie is my Caddy :tu
> 
> On a serious note...I have 2 of em. A 15 ct I've had for a while and a new 40ct I bought from Jeff about a month ago


thought you meant caddilac


----------



## ky toker

Ok boys and girls! Stretch-coffee-change the baby-head out.

Got the Halliburton ready to go.


----------



## The Dakotan

packin the zero now. any special requests?


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> thought you meant caddilac


Yeah no Caddilac



The Dakotan said:


> packin the zero now. any special requests?


You bought a zero?


----------



## smitdavi

Oh yeah...I packed the camera too!


----------



## The Dakotan

I just heard from Critch that he will most likely make it. A little late but he'll be there. It wouldn't be an Indy herf without Critch there!! I've updated the list to reflect who has confirmed that they're coming!

1) The Dakotan
2) St.LouStu 
3) Smitdavi 
4) Seanohue
5) BengalMan
6) Sancho
7) Field 
8) Chippewastud 
9) IndyRob 
10) Nabinger16 (*90%*)
11) Jbailey
12) jamesb3
13) ky toker (90%)
14) keenween

Looks like a great crew!


----------



## The Dakotan

smitdavi said:


> You bought a zero?


 why do you think i sold you my caddy?  this will be it's first excursion into the wild.


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> why do you think i sold you my caddy?  this will be it's first excursion into the wild.


I figured you bought something new...but that never crossed my mind :r


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> packin the zero now. any special requests?


yes drive to MKE


----------



## smitdavi

Heading out the door. Got to make a few work related stops :hn

See you all there


----------



## ky toker

And if anyone can help my wife out with getting to the best shopping, that'll be great; _I think_.


----------



## IndyRob

ky toker said:


> And if anyone can help my wife out with getting to the best shopping, that'll be great; _I think_.


Keystone at the Crossing (Easiest to get to from BR)
Glendale Mall (closest)
Castleton
Clay Terrace
Circle City Mall

All are fairly easy to reach from Broadripple.


----------



## IndyRob

St. Lou Stu said:


> Nah guys...... this just proves what the ladies know.... Everything looks bigger from that angle!:r
> 
> I crack myself up!


HAHAHA. You guys are killing me. Not sure I can stay much longer than say 5ish at the latest though. I'll be there from 2pm onwards.


----------



## Seanohue

T -10 minutes til departure


----------



## BigVito

yall have fun, this sucks for me but kicks ass for everyone else. take pics and have a great time:ss:tu


----------



## Jbailey

Here with jamesb3 and sancho.


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Here with jamesb3 and sancho.


pics:ss


----------



## IndyRob

Great herf! This was my first and definitely won't be my last! Thanks to all the kind folk that shared their sticks with me, I really appreciate it!

I wish I could have spent more time but unfortunately I had plans laid out for me... I'm sure some of you know how that goes... 

Anyways for those that asked. The website for the band I'm in as follows:

http://www.deviltopay.net/ You can check out video clips, studio clips, etc.


----------



## BengalMan

Helluva time tonight! It was great to put faces to screen names. I had an awsome time smoking, swapping cigars, and hanging out with everyone. 

On another note, Adam and I are going to be putting together a Cincinnati/Northern KY HERF for November. Once we get some solid dates, we'll get the thread started. Hope to see all of you there as well!


----------



## elderboy02

BengalMan said:


> Helluva time tonight! It was great to put faces to screen names. I had an awsome time smoking, swapping cigars, and hanging out with everyone.
> 
> On another note, Adam and I are going to be putting together a Cincinnati/Northern KY HERF for November. Once we get some solid dates, we'll get the thread started. Hope to see all of you there as well!


I'll definitely be at the Cincy/NKY Herf. You guys are fun to hang out with as long as Adam keeps his pants on this time :tu


----------



## smitdavi

Katie and I just got home. Great time had by all!


----------



## Jbailey

Made it home safe, will post more later.

Had a Blast!


----------



## smitdavi

Here's the pics guys:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=184112


----------



## Sancho

Thanks again guys, I had a great time! Nice to see some new and old faces while smokeing some excellent cigars.


----------



## The Dakotan

It was great to meet some new people and hang out with some old friends! I look forward to the next Indy herf! Hmmm. Maybe in January?

A great time!


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> It was great to meet some new people and hang out with some old friends! I look forward to the next Indy herf! Hmmm. Maybe in January?
> 
> A great time!


The sooner the better :tu


----------



## field

Great herf, guys! Great catching up with old friends and meeting new ones as well! Some nice smokes too.... :ss


----------



## The Dakotan

smitdavi said:


> The sooner the better :tu


Organize it, brother! I just can't guarantee that I'll be there until January. :tu


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> Organize it, brother! I just can't guarantee that I'll be there until January. :tu


I just might :r

On a side note...I'm going thru cigar withdrawal this morning. I'm just surprised I could taste my breakfast this morning :r


----------



## rack04

smitdavi said:


> I just might :r
> 
> On a side note...I'm going thru cigar withdrawal this morning. I'm just surprised I could taste my breakfast this morning :r


How did the RyJ Churchill treat you? Haven't had a '98 but the '99s that I've been smoking have been FANTASTIC.


----------



## keenween

I had a great time at my first club stogie herf! Great to meet you guys and hope we can do it again soon!


----------



## smitdavi

rack04 said:


> How did the RyJ Churchill treat you? Haven't had a '98 but the '99s that I've been smoking have been FANTASTIC.


The 98 was spectacular...even Jeff was drooling :r


----------



## ky toker

Had a great time at the herf guys. Definitely met some good people and was on the receiving end of some nice cigars. Who gave me that Taboo; forgot the CS name? Chris that Boli Jr was great. My brain was foggy last night so I won't remember the gift'er of each stick, though they are much appreciated.

We'll need to run another herf very soon.


----------



## chippewastud79

Great time meeting all of you guys. Glad I got a chance to put some faces with screen names. :tu Thanks to everyone for the sticks, next time I will have to bring more adequate trades. :hn


----------



## The Dakotan

rack04 said:


> How did the RyJ Churchill treat you? Haven't had a '98 but the '99s that I've been smoking have been FANTASTIC.


There's no comparisson between the two ... the 99s are incredible. the 98s are spectacular.


----------



## ky toker

chippewastud79 said:


> Great time meeting all of you guys. Glad I got a chance to put some faces with screen names. :tu Thanks to everyone for the sticks, next time I will have to bring more adequate trades. :hn


Hey, if you have a couple more extra pins and stickers to spare I'd be game for a trade.


----------



## rack04

The Dakotan said:


> There's no comparisson between the two ... the 99s are incredible. the 98s are spectacular.


Great now I must find these.


----------



## jamesb3

Just wanted to say how great it was to meet everyone. It was a great time and was gifted some really great cigars! Can't wait to herf with everyone again!


----------



## BigVito

it was a blast :ss


----------



## jamesb3

BigVito said:


> it was a blast :ss


 Wish you could have made it Perry!


----------



## BigVito

jamesb3 said:


> Wish you could have made it Perry!


I was the weird guy in the corner :r


----------



## Nabinger16

Most definitely good times! It was good to put faces to so many Gorillas!


----------



## Seanohue

Good herfing with everyone again, and meeting some new people  Sorry I didn't stick around long enough to talk to everyone


----------



## BigVito

pics


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> pics


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=184112


----------



## jamesb3

Just wanted to say how great it was meeting everyone. My second of hopefully many more herf's to come. Worth the drive!


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> I was the weird guy in the corner :r


http://imageshack.us

Was I the only one to talk to Perry?


----------



## chippewastud79

Cincinnati Area Herf - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=184817


----------

